# Urgent foster home needed



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

For 2 cats 1 old female and 1 old male moggie. Full rescue back up is given, rescue has said doesn't matter where in the UK,ALUK will try to help with transport as well to get them to foster home. If you can help please email me at
[email protected]

Index page • Animal Lifeline UK


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

KellyJoy .... are you aware that their is a special sub section dedicated to feline rescue ??? There is this "chat" section, and "health and nutrition" section and a "breeding" section and a section about showing.... but there is alos a section specifically for rescue and rehoming.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

yes thank you, I have posted in both,which I always do to get a better chance of a response.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Tje, as you have stated in your reply there is a section for re-homing cats but what harm is it doing by Kelly Joy also posting it in this and everyother section, Kelly Joy works hard to re home many many cats which can be a thankless job in itself, i think perhaps a little encouragement would be better than any critisism. best wishes...........CHRIS.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

raggs said:


> Tje, as you have stated in your reply there is a section for re-homing cats but what harm is it doing by Kelly Joy also posting it in this and everyother section, Kelly Joy works hard to re home many many cats which can be a thankless job in itself, i think perhaps a little encouragement would be better than any critisism. best wishes...........CHRIS.


did I say she was doing any harm by double posting? The reason I posted was to _ask_ her if she was aware there was a special section dedicated to rescue.

She is aware, I now know that only because I asked.

The other cat forum I post on, because not everyone wanted to read cat rescue threads (and they were beginning to take over the board), the mods and froum admin created a section especially for rescue and rehoming... some people still double posted on to other sections, the ultimate result was that the rescue section was removed completely and rehoming ads were not allowed at all. This not only did a big dis-service to me personally (as I used to publicise my kittens on that website) but it did a big dis-service to rescue in general.

I happen to think when forum admin has gone to the trouble of giving specific sections for specific subjects, that it is biting the hand that feeds you to push the boundaries and post in multiple sections. If people want to rehome or help in other ways in rescue, they will find their way to the rescue section.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh come on Tje you already new that Kelly joy would know where to post so why !!!!!!!!!!!! CHRIS


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

well if you know me better than I know myself... why don't you just answer for me.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Your reply just says it all. CHRIS


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I post on different sections on big pet sites like this because there are so many people that threads can get swallowed up fast and people then miss them, also many people think the re homing section is just for animals needing homes and if they are not looking for a new pet, some people don't tend to look in these sections and therefore miss out on being able to help an animal.
Many people don't realise that there are a lot of other ways they can help rescues such as

1.being a fosterer. fosterer's are lifeline to rescues as they enable a rescue to be able to take in more unwanted, abandoned and cruelly treated animals and as they live in a home environment this makes it easier to asses the animals temperament, its likes, dislikes etc and therefore giving the rescue a better picture of what type of home is needed. In turn knowing this makes it easier to find the RIGHT home first off which in turn makes it less likely that the animal comes back into rescue.

2. being a home checker to check out possible new foster homes and new potential homes which then frees up a space for a rescue to be able to take more animals.

3.Helping to transport a animal to rescue or a foster home.Dogs at the pound have 7 days to find a rescue placement and if one isn't found they are put to sleep sadly many dogs that do find rescue placements are still put to sleep because transport can not be sorted to get the dog from the pound to the rescue or foster home.

Many rescues and pounds all over the UK are so snowed under they don't have the time to post on every pet site on the net so they either phone myself, email me or post on our site Index page • Animal Lifeline UK and we have a database of people we pm to ask for help,I also post on pet sites and contact people and rescues for them. I know you don't like me as you think you know me, but you don't. I work everyday to help save animals in anyway I can that is my job I have devoted my life to doing it, and despite what you think I am good at it and have saved many animals that would not have been saved if it wasn't for me. I am not interested in having a fight with you, and you playing these silly games on posts I put up ,I will carrying on posting on here unless the site owner throws me off, because if just one person replies and can help an animal then that means one more animal is saved and that is all the reward I will ever need and the reason why I ignore people like you and get on with doing what I do best helping to save animals.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Actually as a casual reader I think this is acceptable and I don't mind if a post is repeated.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

thank you


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Can any help these poor babies?


----------

